# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  InterTelecom Status

## apagal

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Από τα ξημερώματα εχουμε προβλημα με νουμερα της inter telecom. Επανήλθε γυρω στις 9 και πριν απο λιγο ξαναεπεσε. Ακομα και το site τους ανεβοκατεβαινει. Το τηλεφωνο υποστηριξης δεν το σηκωνει κανεις, ουτε λαβαμε κανενα μαιλ για βλαβη....

----------


## RpMz

Μετά από λίγη ώρα διορθώθηκε.

----------


## RpMz

Έχει κάποιος θέμα με intertelecom?

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχει κάποιος θέμα με intertelecom?


Κανένα θέμα εδώ, είμαι Αθήνα (Νότια Προάστια) με πάροχο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Manalishi

Τηλέφωνα δεν σηκώνουν όμως...

----------


## jkoukos

Ήρθε email για δωρεάν αντικατάσταση της sim κάρτας μέχρι 28/2, λόγω μη ανανέωσης της σύμβασης με τον πάροχο δικτύου, μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται η υπηρεσία.

----------

